
Crash of DC-3 Puts Workhorse of the Amazon Under Scrutiny - tomohawk
https://thecitypaperbogota.com/news/crash-of-dc-3-in-colombia-puts-workhorse-of-the-amazon-under-scrutiny/21877
======
bradknowles
Hmm. Not the Amazon I expected to see in an article here.

